# How to kill a small tree?



## Butch(OH) (Jun 18, 2008)

I need to get rid of a few small maple trees about 3" diameter at the bottom. Can't cut them down, cant axe a ring around them, can't run over them. Wont bore you with more details, how can I discretely kill them? Copper nails an old wive's tail of does it work?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 18, 2008)

My devious mom discretely killed some trees by drilling a hole in them at the base and then filled it undiluted roundup. Anyone looking would have spotted the holes though.

Ian


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 18, 2008)

Is Clorox discreet enough? Why the need for discretion, if I may discreetly ask?


----------



## MJR (Jun 18, 2008)

Glyphosate or Triclopyr will work well. Triclopyr doesn’t kill grass as bad, incase there is over spray of the leaves. 

Good luck, I think.


----------



## csj11 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Spike*

I have used a herbicide called Spike with good success! Dry granular product. 
Very expensive I get it at local farm supply store.
80 or 90 bucks a container. One container enough for dozens of trees.
http://www.dowagro.com/range/products/spike20P.htm


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jun 18, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> If your activity can't stand the light of day please keep us out of the loop.
> 
> No matter how sly you might be, there are people that can figure out what killed the trees in question.



OK Treeco, snif,, snif.

The skinny is the village tree commission planted three maples between the sidewalk and the street at the inlaw's place. In other words in the right of way. The property owners end up being responsible for the leaves and when the roots heave the sidewalk the property owner has to fix it plus if it needs removed at some point the property owner is also responsible for that. Inlaws dont want the trees, told them id help'em out. Thats the skinny,,snif, snif


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 18, 2008)

Tell the FIL to keep dinging them with the lawn mower and weed whacker. They will probably not grow up to be old trees.

Maybe if the MIL keeps backing into one of them with the station wagon???


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 18, 2008)

Treecko said:


> If your activity can't stand the light of day please keep us out of the loop.
> 
> No matter how sly you might be, there are people that can figure out what killed the trees in question.



excellent tip tom trees


----------



## MJR (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel their pain. More tax dollars well spent. The thing with trees that size is they need to be weed wacked a lot to the point where round up needs to be sprayed…


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 18, 2008)

csj11 said:


> I have used a herbicide called Spike with good success! Dry granular product.
> Very expensive I get it at local farm supply store.
> 80 or 90 bucks a container. One container enough for dozens of trees.
> http://www.dowagro.com/range/products/spike20P.htm



The problem with Spike is that it'll kill everything in a 2' radius from where you put it and keep it dead for a while IIRC. A cattle farmer neighbor of mine used it to keep fence lines clear before it got so expensive.

Ian


----------



## Deadman (Jun 18, 2008)

just hit them with the lawn mower ALOT, and then throw round-up on the wounds.


----------



## northcountry (Jun 18, 2008)

yes copper nails do work.... someone killed one of my poplars that way..didnt know it until i hit one with my saw...didn't care about the tree but my ##%^#%$ saw chain was wrecked.


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Cowroker of mine lived in Cleveland suburb with well established treelawn trees.He went to sell house,had to have inspected and inspector says he has to fix sidewalk thats heaved up from roots. Long story short after argument with city he jacked slab up chopped out root layed it back down and passed. You must already be familiar with the phrase "You cany fight Cityhall" Hope it works for you


----------



## myzamboni (Jun 19, 2008)

Dump a pile of Miracle Grow by each tree. Add just enough water to get the Miracle grow to absorb into the ground. Trees overdose on the Miracle Grow and it looks like a homeowners mistake instead of malice.

I know this because a relative did this on accident resulting in three dead conifers and a lemon tree.

Classic case of more isn't necessarily better.


----------



## ASD (Jun 19, 2008)

#1 On a real hot day 100+ spray with water about 1 pm and most of the leaves will get burnt :angry2: Waite a day or to and repeat a little slow but no trace of any thing.

#2 Park your chipper (or other large equipment ) next to the tree and let it run full bor with the ex pointing at tree this should also burn it (works best on hot days)


----------



## sawyerDave (Jun 20, 2008)

Butch(OH) said:


> I need to get rid of a few small maple trees about 3" diameter at the bottom. Can't cut them down, cant axe a ring around them, can't run over them. Wont bore you with more details, how can I discretely kill them? Copper nails an old wive's tail of does it work?


Drill a 1/4" hole with a cordless drill into the base of the tree, add 1 q-tip soaked in roundup (full strength, 40 + % A.I.). Do this in the fall about a week before the time they'd normally start to change color in the fall. Remove that q-tip as you are raking leaves, and there won't be any evidence! Roundup will break down and be untraceable by the time that the trees don't start to green up in the spring!:greenchainsaw:


----------

